# 6mm ARC new AR cartridge already for military use.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Of course Hornady came out with a new AR cartridge, 6mm ARC. Which has already been excepted for use in the US military. Is said to be a one and done cartridge, meaning one round capable of doing it all, supposedly. Sounds very interesting will be able to sell off the 762 and 556 and just have one rifle and ammo. Also available in bolt actions.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What they have been talking about doing is doing away with the SAW. Squad automatic Weapon. Currently it that is the m249. Then issuing everyone the same weapon that is full auto. What I have not seen yet is what round they have said finial word it will be. Still hear a lot about 6.8. The Saw M249 is a 5.56. Belt or mag .

One of many post on the subject. Also you don't hear much about it but they have been using the M855A1 5.56 round for some time now and was to become standard full issue. The round punches through a lot of body armor at longer ranges and block. The big thing is after it does it will still do damage.

https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a23654011/army-68-calliber-bullet-replace-556/

https://breakingdefense.com/2018/10/army-moves-25b-to-big-six-including-new-6-8mm-rifle/

https://www.military.com/kitup/2018...-new-details-68mm-next-gen-squad-weapons.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There's a big push lately for short-barreled rifles and pistol length gas systems.
I didn't hear anything in this video that specifically mentioned short barrel performance. It looks like a high-velocity, heavy hitter. I would suspect this disqualifies it as an optimal choice for an SBR.
Perhaps I'm mistaken.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The 6.8 and 6.5 Grendel both can out perform both the 7.62 and 5.56. 6mm is not new and has been out for years. 6mm Creedmore is the less popular, but very well performing little brother of the 6.5 Creedmore for instance.
Even when the military adopts a new caliber, most service members will still be issued M4's and M16's in 5.56. Combat troops will get the new calibers while support personal will not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The 6.8 and 6.5 Grendel both can out perform both the 7.62 and 5.56. 6mm is not new and has been out for years. 6mm Creedmore is the less popular, but very well performing little brother of the 6.5 Creedmore for instance.
> Even when the military adopts a new caliber, most service members will still be issued M4's and M16's in 5.56. Combat troops will get the new calibers while support personal will not.


 What range time I have done with the m4 and the M855A1 round has been interesting. At first I noticed shooting 3/8 mild steel at 50-100 yards the m855 (62gr green tip) made a bigger hole than the m855a1. What I latter found out the m855 was done after making the hole the m855a1 was still going. Also the m855a1 was still making holes in mild steel at 300 yards the m855 was not. The m855 would punch block at closer ranges the m855a1 was doing it at 150 yards.
I know until they are issued nothing in written in stone but it has been agreed it would be a 6.8 for some time now. Word has also been standard length m4 barrels. I guess we will see.
I have never found a round made by Hornady That did not serve me well.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

So what case is the Hornady 6mm based on? 762x39 or just a tad different so you have to buy their brass.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it so much better that it justifies the billions in cost to replace all the rifles, magazines, and ammunition in inventory?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hopefully Starline will produce the brass "IF" it takes off. At this point it's Hornady's baby.

Videos claim the military is looking for something effective well past 5-600 yards. Apparently our enemies figured out the range of our 556 and try to stay that far away. The 6mm ARC is supersonic past 1000 yards still in a AR15 size weapon. 

Watch the video it mentions the 6.5 Grendal and 308 differences with this round.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

I just watched a video on Brownells on the "New" 6mm arc. Whoop-dee-doo, almost identical ballistics as the Grendel and there is a wider selection of 6.5 bullets to choose from. Lots of hype for a cartridge with so many other cartridges offering similar ballistics. I'd rather have the Grendel.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice, I’d like to tweak some hand loads for this. I’m curious about the performance of the 100+ grains and what the sweet spot on barrel length is going to be.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There's guns for fun, and there's guns for putting holes in people.

If you want a fun gun, go with whatever caliber floats your boat.
If you want a gun for the unfortunate time when you need to stop a human being, consider your scenario.

Mine will be much different than what a soldier's is. This might work great as a military round, but I personally don't see it working with my current situation. If I ever need terminal ballistics for a human being at 1000yds, I've made some very wrong, or very awesome, decisions with my life.
If I need to drop a four-legged meal, I've got a gun for that which will serve out to the 1K yard mark and more. It's a member of the 7 mil family, chambered in 7.04mm... or .270WIN for my fellow imperialists. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Well… it's been said a thousand times, it's boring and obvious... but I still share the opinion that cacheing the most commonly utilized ammo is best if ever a time comes whereas it is being consumed rapidly. I don't HAVE any 300BLK, or Grendel, or Creedmore, or 10mm, or 22 WMR. Mostly 5.56, .223, .45, 9mm, 7.62, .308, .22, 12 gauge, 30-30. Sure, I have a big box of other rounds... but could only maybe help out two or three guys needing .380, while I could rearm a small regiment with the 5.56. Yeah I know, I'm no fun at all.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

65mustang said:


> I just watched a video on Brownells on the "New" 6mm arc. Whoop-dee-doo, almost identical ballistics as the Grendel and there is a wider selection of 6.5 bullets to choose from. Lots of hype for a cartridge with so many other cartridges offering similar ballistics. I'd rather have the Grendel.


I agree that I prefer the Grendel. Of course I have one already and just waiting for my barrel to come in and I will build a second Grendel upper. The 6.5 Grendel is an excellent hunting round out to about 600 yards, but can be pushed to 800-1,000 yard for two legged critters. Some folks can push it farther than a 1,000.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I don't know. I am well stocked in the common calibers, 5.56 308, 9mm, 45, 30-06, and 12 gauge, chosen for it's availability and it's lethality in close in conditions. Living where I do I wont see ranges more then a couple of hundred yards or so, and more likely, in less then a 100. If I need stopping power at range I will reach for the 308's or 30-06's. If this becomes a thing I suppose I will look into it but I am guessing the platform and ammo will be cost prohibitive in the beginning.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have to be real when talking about a 1000 yards. Many can and do shoot 5.56 800 meters. And 6.5 Creedmoore in RPR has gone well over 2000 yards. Real world many of these shots were, well planed ahead of time 3every factor known and accounted for.
Not a shot the weapon would make on a normal day. The 6.5 Creedmoore will reach out 1,000 to 1,600 all day long in a RPR type rifle. It will not do it in your standard bolt hunt rifle in most cases.

Real world when shooting 5.56 of an AR (m4) range is know, spotter being used aimpoint is 3 full targets high. Even the 308 at a 1,000 yard requires a lot of work to get it there. After 600-700 yards most rifle are done. Darn few shoot a 1,000 yards. Most places it is hard to have a view a 1,000 yards.
The 6.5 Grendel would have been an ok option to replace the 5.56. It seemed they had their mind set on the 6.8 before the the search even started. For years I listen to the "we shot 700 yards with ..... to qualify using iron sights even. Well even if they did they sure the hell could not do it in the real world. 500 yards seems to be the breaking point. I have one that still telling me they shoot 1,000 yards all day long with an issue m14. Did not happen. I have won many a dinner off that claim.
My bet it will be the 6.8. Word is they have already issued some.


----------

